# Playlist fürs Zocken



## tonygt (29. Februar 2012)

So für alle Procxy mächtigen, möchte ich hier mal meine Playlists Stronk 2.0 vorstellen.. Kurz wofür die Playlists ist und warum ich sie hier poste. Also die Playlists ist für mich und auch gerne für andere, dazu gedacht eine ausgeglichene Musik beim Zocken zu haben, nach bester Möglichkeit mit Musik die einen nicht auf die nerven geht und das eigene Gameplay vor allem in Action/PvP Games verbessert. 
Ich bin jetzt schon seit einigen Tagen dran mir andere Playlists, Bands, etc. anzuhören um passenden Lieder zu finden. Denn ein Problem einer Playlist beim Zocken ist, dass man manchmal nicht hinhört und das ganze nur nebenbei duddelt und dann auf einmal in den Mittelpunkt der eigenen Aufmerksamtkeit kommt, dafür ist es mir wichtig einen passenden Musik mix zu haben, der mich im richtigen Moment entspannt, anspornt aber auch nicht ablenkt, von wegen das öfter mal scheiss Lieder kommt, dass mir nicht gefällt weswegen ich das Game verlassen muss um vorzuspulen.
Leider hat meine Playlist derzeit erst um die 300 Songs was zwar erst mal viel ist aber auf dauer sind es dann leider doch zu wenige. Mein Ziel ist es auf mindestens 600 Songs zu kommen, da ich inzwischen aber alle mir bekannten guten Bands durch habe mich ausserdem durch Musik Playlists/Threads oder ähnliches durchgegraben habe und nur noch sehr selten auf neue Songs für die Liste stoße, ersuche ich mir hier von euch Hilfe.
Ich brauche Bands die in die ungefähre Richtung der Playlists gehen also am besten mal reinhören und mal über die Band Namen fliegen and Genres ist so alles vertreten was irgendwie gut abgeht aber nicht zu stressig auf dauer ist. Dann bei Band Vorschlägen optimalerweise noch die besten Titel dazu schreiben so 2-6 von jeder Band nehme ich auf. Würde mich über viele Bands und Titel freuen 

Stronk 2.0


----------



## TheGui (29. Februar 2012)

bäh proxy


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> So für alle Procxy mächtigen, möchte ich hier mal meine Playlists Stronk 2.0 vorstellen


----------



## Stevesteel (29. Februar 2012)

super Link

*Aufgrund unverhältnismäßig hoher Betriebskosten stellt
Grooveshark den Zugriff aus Deutschland ein.*


Aber wayne interessierts?


----------



## tear_jerker (29. Februar 2012)

es geht auch ohne proxkenntnisse. einfach diesen unlocker für grooveshark installieren. das ist die chrome version gibts aber auch für firefox. 
keine angst ist ix mit viren sondern ein addon aus dem chrome webstore. dieser erkennt wenn ihr auf grooveshark geht und benutzt dann automatisch eine nicht deutsche ip während desa ladens und direkt nach zugriff benutzt er wieder eine normale. kein geschwindigkeitverlust o.ä.


----------



## tonygt (29. Februar 2012)

IN der heutigen Zeit der Gema Diktatur  sollte eigentlich jeder über Addons für Proxys verfügen ^^. 
Von daher wie Jearker schon gepostet hat gibts spezielle Addons extra für Grooveshark oder aber auch allgemein Proxy addons die total einfach zu bedienen sind. 

Z.b. Stealthy 
Stealthy 
funktioniert allerdings nicht immer zu 100% 

Foxy Proxy funktioniert eigentlich immer allerdings muss man sich hier kurz mit der Funktionsweise auseinadersetzen

Foxy Proxy


----------



## Kamsi (29. Februar 2012)

ich kann übrigens auch via proxy nicht auf deine website zugreifen da geht nur das fenster auf von grooveshark aber die buttons sind tot


----------



## tear_jerker (29. Februar 2012)

probier mal das addon


----------



## tonygt (29. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich kann übrigens auch via proxy nicht auf deine website zugreifen da geht nur das fenster auf von grooveshark aber die buttons sind tot



Habs grade mal selbst probiert mit Stealthy bin ich ohne Probleme drauf gekommen.


----------



## Kamsi (29. Februar 2012)

stealthy funktioniert mit firefox 10 nicht mehr ^^ bzw nicht richtig mehr

war via http://www.proxfree.com/ rein


----------



## tear_jerker (29. Februar 2012)

wie gesagt, probier den grooveshark germany unlocker, istd as addon was ich oben egposted ahbe. das installierst du und must danach nichts mehr machen außer auf grooveshark zu gehen


----------



## Saji (3. März 2012)

Wollt nur mal kurz zwei Danke für tonygt und tear_jerker reinwerfen. *g* Auch 'ne klasse Playlist um die Wartezeit auf die BF3-Kumpanen zu überbrücken.


----------



## tonygt (3. März 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Wollt nur mal kurz zwei Danke für tonygt und tear_jerker reinwerfen. *g* Auch 'ne klasse Playlist um die Wartezeit auf die BF3-Kumpanen zu überbrücken.



Danke danke und ich arbeite täglich dran das sie besser wird. 
Und wie gesagt ich suche ncoch Vorschläge für weitere Bands


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> stealthy funktioniert mit firefox 10 nicht mehr ^^ bzw nicht richtig mehr



Dann hast du ein komisches Stealthy. Mein Stealthy funktioniert immer noch ohne Probleme.


----------



## Zangor (4. März 2012)

Probier doch mal last.fm, über den Scrobbler kannst auch Musik gestreamt bekommen. Einfach einen Tag oder den Namen einer Band eingeben und er spielt dann entsprechende Musik von ähnlichen Bands. 

Auf die Weise hab ich schon die eine oder andere Band gefunden, auf die ich sonst nie im Leben gekommen wäre. 

Und Proxy braucht man dafür nicht.


----------



## Saji (7. März 2012)

Seit heute hat Grooveshark dem Zugriff aus Deutschland wohl ganz den Riegel vorgeschoben. Die Erweiterung für Chrome geht zumindest nicht mehr, man wird direkt zu simfy weitergeleitet. Hat jemand Ideen, Vorschläge oder Lösungsansätze?


----------



## iShock (7. März 2012)

job ich starte immer direkt die playlist von tonygt - also direkt auf play all - dann kann ich mich in ruhe anmelden und meine songs anhören ^^


wenn man nämlich schnell genug ist mit dem abspielen sollte er dich erst fragen ob du auf dieser Seite bleiben willst und dann einfach bestätigen


----------



## Saji (7. März 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> job ich starte immer direkt die playlist von tonygt - also direkt auf play all - dann kann ich mich in ruhe anmelden und meine songs anhören ^^
> 
> 
> wenn man nämlich schnell genug ist mit dem abspielen sollte er dich erst fragen ob du auf dieser Seite bleiben willst und dann einfach bestätigen



Nope, bringt bei mir nichts (mit Chrome und dem Unlocker). Wenn ich komplett über einen US-Proxy raufgehe kann ich zwar suchen und Titel in die Playlist schieben, aber abspielen ist nicht möglich (Es gibt ein Problem mit diesem Song. Wir gehen zum nächsten bla bla). Morgen probiere ich es mal mit Firefox und Stealthy aus.


----------



## ink0gnito (7. März 2012)

Geht bei mir mit dem vom tear-jerker geposteten Addon perfekt.


----------



## Saji (7. März 2012)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Geht bei mir mit dem vom tear-jerker geposteten Addon perfekt.



Komisch... dann muss ich mal schauen woran das liegen kann. Vielleicht habe ich ja auch nur etwas verstellt. Werde jedenfalls mal dranbleiben. 

Edit: hab das Addon mal testweise entfernt und dann wieder hinzugefügt zu Chrome. Läuft. o_O Darauf hätte ich auch eher kommen könne. ._."


----------



## tonygt (8. März 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Komisch... dann muss ich mal schauen woran das liegen kann. Vielleicht habe ich ja auch nur etwas verstellt. Werde jedenfalls mal dranbleiben.
> 
> Edit: hab das Addon mal testweise entfernt und dann wieder hinzugefügt zu Chrome. Läuft. o_O Darauf hätte ich auch eher kommen könne. ._."



Ich hatte heute auch auf einmal das Problem, das mein Proxy mit dem ich sonst über Foxy Proxy draufgehe nicht mehr funktioniert aber mit mit dem Firefox Grooveshark addon gings dann noch.


----------



## opu-sponsor (8. März 2012)

fake link !!!


----------



## tear_jerker (13. April 2012)

für alle die die songs von grooveshark gern auf dem pc haben möchten habe ich folgendes gefunden: groovedown
ein programm mit dem sich grooveshark nach liedern durchsuchen lässt und per knopfdruck herunter läd. für alle die den link skeptisch gegenüber stehen  hier noch die chip.de downloadseite : groovedown auf chip.de


----------

